# برنامج قوي يجيب اخر الترددات لأي قمر وأي ق&#16



## Michael (22 يناير 2006)

*برنامج قوي يجيب اخر الترددات لأي قمر وأي ق&#16*

اليوم فيه برنامج رهيب وقوي



والتجربه خير برهان


هذا البرنامج يجيب لك اي تردد لأي قمر



ويجيب لك اي تردد لأي قناه



ومميزاته رهيبه وكثيره 



والكل راح يعرفها لما يجربه



لكن قبل ما احط الرابط اقول اني بريء من اللي يستخدمه لإيجاد قنوات محرمه  



بعد فتح البرنامج اختر لغتك المفضلة منlanguage



الضغط علىfile 


اختيار import 


اختيار internet 


يطلع لك مستطيل من عند كلمة satellite اختار القمر المطوب معرفة تردداته


ثم الضغط على download 


ويجب ان تكون متصل بالانترنت


حجم البرنامج 728 كيلو بايت

http://www.geocities.com/thamer777_vip/gsxeeditor.zip

او
http://www.filelodge.com/files/hdd4/83365/gsxeeditor.zip


​


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2006)

متميز يا مايكل, مشتاقين لبرامجك الوحشية ديه

ربنا يكون معاك حبيبي

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Michael (23 يناير 2006)

العفو اخى الحبيب

وانا ايضا مشتاق للمنتدى ولكم اكثر واكثر

والرب يكون معك ومع الجميع

سلام ونعمة


----------



## عمود الدين (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## dr.kirols (1 فبراير 2007)

الرابط مش شغال معايا


----------



## Michael (1 فبراير 2007)

جارى رفعة مرة اخرى


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا


----------

